# Recommend me a strong weed killer



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, got an Ivy that is forcing its way under my shed roof felt, the Ivy roots are located in the corner with no other plants nearby, I need to destroy it so recommendations please.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The strongest glyphosate you can buy.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you not cut it, than drill a hole in it and fill it with diesel.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

It has grown in the corner behind the shed, I have ME and arthritis so this is not an option unfortunately 

Andy


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ammonium sulphamate


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I have been told that AdBlu makes a very effective weedkiller.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

strongest u can buy from walk in a pump sprayer and have it really strong. 

lean over and spray all over the leaves and then adjust the spray to go on the roots.

I do the drive and patio with this method and recently sprayed some weeds in the street and then all died!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Ad-blue is very effective, but you will get more than you bargained for, reaches a very big area.

One of my customer had a leaking IBC and the ad-blue killed a tree across the road.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

You could try boiling a kettle of water and trying that, I get horsetail here and most weed killers won’t touch it but boiling water does the job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

something like this mate, I got some Rosate 36 a couple of years ago that pretty much slaughters everything (although it is a slow process taking a couple of weeks but ends up all dead) however it's not sold any more so guessing this might be similar strength

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallup-Garden-Glyphosate-Weedkiller-GardenersDream/dp/B07FMY9GFW

always wear a mask with strong weedkiller though pal.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, we use Roseate down the allotment, awesome stuff. I was recommended it by someone at the local council as it is what they use for commercial weed killing.

You can still buy it, but it looks like it has been rebranded Roseate 360.

https://www.gardenersdream.co.uk/ro...MIzdHj2f7B8wIVzAUGAB27Aw2OEAAYAiAAEgJskvD_BwE


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> something like this mate, I got some Rosate 36 a couple of years ago that pretty much slaughters everything (although it is a slow process taking a couple of weeks but ends up all dead) however it's not sold any more so guessing this might be similar strength
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallup-Garden-Glyphosate-Weedkiller-GardenersDream/dp/B07FMY9GFW
> 
> always wear a mask with strong weedkiller though pal.


I second this.. I managed to get some off a council worker years ago. I fear the newer stuff is a bit weaker but will still be more than strong enough..
It does take a while to take effect so be patient.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Check Ebay.. looks cheaper than Amazon


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Be exceptionally careful with neat glyphosate mate. You really only need 150ml or so in 20 litres. Allow a period of at least 24 hours on a dry leaf. And apologies if its obvious, but consider some sort of respiration and be sure no animals will walk over the area.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Rosate is systemic, so spray on the leaves and works it way down to kill it at the roots, hence why is can take it a little while to appear to be working. Best applied when the weeds are actively growing.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Shiny said:


> As above, we use Roseate down the allotment, awesome stuff. I was recommended it by someone at the local council as it is what they use for commercial weed killing.
> 
> You can still buy it, but it looks like it has been rebranded Roseate 360.
> 
> https://www.gardenersdream.co.uk/ro...MIzdHj2f7B8wIVzAUGAB27Aw2OEAAYAiAAEgJskvD_BwE


I can also second this.

It is the only thing I have used that kills horsetail weed.

As others have said, after spraying it can take a while before you see any effect.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been using the Jennychem Professional Total Weed Killer. It's certainly worked on the weeds I've been tackling and after a 2nd treatment they haven't come back.

From the smell I'd dare say it's just industrial vinegar! lol

It's Glyphosphate free too.


----------



## CODY (Jan 27, 2010)

distilled white vinegar, a teaspoon of salt, and a few drops of dish soap in a spray bottle. Give it a good mixing and spray on. works every time. vinegar cheap as chips in aldi.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Ivy leaves are very shiny and any weedkiller just rolls off, what have done in the past is and washing up liquid to the mix this will help it stick to the leaves but for you to find a weedkiller strong enough to kill Ivy can be a problem as they are not available to the general public, glyphosate is proberly the strongest you can get.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Call these people, they will give you professional advice.

Ivy is a pain due to its waxy foliage but a good quality glyphosate such as Round Up Pro will kill it. You pay more for round up but it contains water conditions and other additives to improve performance.

https://www.agrigem.co.uk/?gclid=Cj..._qxpniCrinc6JUTp3-ADPF18sCdjENtBoCB6cQAvD_BwE


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I remember when I lived in my first house, there was a field behind my house which went down to a river. The riverbank was full of Hogweed, I noticed one growing at the edge of the field near the back of my house. I tried lots of weedkillers without luck. Finally I poured a small amount of cellulose thinners on it. Bingo! It killed the hogweed, and for years after, nothing grew on the 6" circle I had poured in on to.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

306chris said:


> I can also second this.
> 
> It is the only thing I have used that kills horsetail weed.
> 
> As others have said, after spraying it can take a while before you see any effect.


Product label states on page 4;

Note: Roseate 360TF does not give acceptable control of horsetail.


----------

